# First Naturals



## chr15 (Aug 16, 2012)

My third and forth creations, both being naturals, for your viewing pleasure(hopefully) lol.
The weather has been terrible lately so thought I'd build something a bit smaller for lightweight steel that I could shoot indoors, the more delicate of the two, I have no idea as to what wood it is, seems real accurate shooting 5/16 steel.
The larger is a new zealand native "pohutakawa" usually a bit more reddish initially' maybe its 'cause its younger growth?
Found a few old bikes and wheels that I thought I will harvest the bearings from.
Both these feel so solid. I already spied another fork on a fallen cherry tree I have to harvest, definately going to be a few more naturals in my future.
Cheers
Chris


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

real beauties here. Man, your knockin' em' outta the park every time!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Good job on those Chris! Nice to see you churning out more slingshots. Addicting ain't it!?


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Very talented!


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

excellent looking forks mate !!!!
amazing job !


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Real nice Chris!
How are those grey Sancts working for you?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Beautiful job on those two. Great grain pattern. Perfect finish!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

stunning both look fantastic.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Very nice naturals!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Both are great, top one is my favorite.
Awesome work!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Nice work...great patterns


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

those are some lovely little shooters


----------



## Stevotattoo (Jun 28, 2012)

Really nice Chris...great work


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Such good work Chris, and just starting out. Man, you are going to be quite the craftsman in a short time. Looking forward to your next creations. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Excellent!!! You got the touch


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow, both slingshots are wonderful, really good work








Greets Mr.Teh


----------



## chr15 (Aug 16, 2012)

Cheers guys.
I definitely caught the bug or developed the addiction or...
I should have put some thing in the photo,s to show scale.
The second catty although it looks the same size, actually is a lot smaller.
I made Three sets of bands at 25mm to 20mm for the first and stole one of those and split it 12mm to 10mm for the smaller beast.
The grey sanctband is the best I have found yet Danny, do you have a source for "Theraband locally"?
Is it possible to CA finish over oil or beeswax?
I will experiment but if is not a good Idea I'd prefer not to learn the hard way.
Thanks again ,more on the bench so will see you soon.


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

If you are going to use CA finish ,it is best done on bare wood. Usually not a good idea to try to finish on top of wax! Use the wax on top for a nice polish.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice! You're right. it is a viewing pleasure!


----------



## chr15 (Aug 16, 2012)

trobbie66 said:


> If you are going to use CA finish ,it is best done on bare wood. Usually not a good idea to try to finish on top of wax! Use the wax on top for a nice polish.


Thanks for the heads up, I had decided not to risk making a mess and am actually just about to apply CA to an old coffee coaster that is made up from a dozen or so native timbers, a touristy product (New Zealand).
If I like the look I may do a catty.
I'm not sure the high gloss is really "my thing"


----------



## chr15 (Aug 16, 2012)

rockslinger said:


> Very nice! You're right. it is a viewing pleasure!


Thanks for that.
I like your eucalyptus, those grey sort of wood and the grain is amazing.
Your "customs" folder, beautiful.
Is that your own design?
I'm trying to draw something similar, but mine, if you know what I mean Lol


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

I source my Theraband gold online (ebay) but I've contacted the distributor of Theraband NZ and asked for a quote of price on a 6yard roll .. it wasn't cheap ( i think it was around $60NZD )
I think you'll find Sanct's will be more than satisfying compared to Theraband gold.

I have a small piece of TBG that will make a decent band set, if you want to try it out. PM your address and i'll send it over in the weekend.


----------



## Uncle Brian (Sep 22, 2012)

Very nice work mate and in local timber which adds a little something special

If it's not a big secret where do you buy the rubber bands in NZ?

I already have a few bits of leather that will work and i'm giving all the local trees an evil eye !


----------



## Uncle Brian (Sep 22, 2012)

This stuff ? What colour or is that a personal choice made from experience ?

http://www.trademe.co.nz/sports/exercise-equipment-weights/yoga-pilates-equipment/auction-515254012.htm

Cheers,

Brian


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey Brian,
You would want these ones - http://www.trademe.c...n-514466614.htm

Either 'grey' or 'plum' will do fine. IMO 'grey' is excellent overall.


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Uncle Brian said:


> This stuff ? What colour or is that a personal choice made from experience ?
> 
> http://www.trademe.c...n-515254012.htm
> 
> ...


check the thickness. as to TBG which is .5 mm


----------



## Uncle Brian (Sep 22, 2012)

I found a vendor that has grey and plum bands with the plum being .40 thick and the grey is .45 thick, they describe it [the grey]as their super heavy band and maybe that will do the trick until I have enought experience to select which band suits me best.

http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=514466614

The stuff is 2mtrs long and 150mm wide so i should get a few slingshots bands made from it.

Will this be ok ?

Thanks very much guys, Brian


----------



## chr15 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Brian,
Welcome and thanks for the kind words.
I totally agree with Danny.
The grey is what I have been using and found it real good.
I think you will be pleased with it.
There was some other rubber on trademe called "XLR8" didn't like it at all, you could feel it relax when you held it at full stretch.
We definitely have some nice timbers here, I just finished one in manuka that has amazing grain.
A real surprise considering its usually seen as firewood...


----------



## CK Slingshots (Jul 31, 2012)

Good Lord I wish I could make mine look that good!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Very good work friend. definitely got the touch as QS says


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

*These are very nice naturals you made. I really like what you did with these forks. Saludos







.*


----------



## chr15 (Aug 16, 2012)

Xidoo said:


> *These are very nice naturals you made. I really like what you did with these forks. Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope this finds you well.
Interesting to be writing someone in Mexico.
The reason I am writing is that I was reading some of your posts after I saw you comment on mine, I enjoyed the stories of staying with cheapo ( man he makes amazing resorteras) and of the shooting of the doves by you and your brother.
Anyway the point is how similar your guava resortera is compared to mine on this post, except for the fork tips.
Interesting were doing such similar work considering potentially all the differences. (location culture language age etc)
Thanks for the kinds words, have a good day.=
CHris


----------

